# Co2 controller/ monitor....... which one?



## Detroitgrower313 (Jun 16, 2011)

*ok, i went to the hydro shop yesterday to check out a new co2 controller/ monitor because as of right now my co2 tank is just running at what i have it set to.i was lookiing at the c.a.p. Ppm-4 but the guy told me not to waste my money because they are junk.he suggested one by i.g.s. (intelligent growing systems) this one cost twice as much so i dont know if he was trying to work me on a higher price or just giveing me good advice. Any opinions on a good working/ fairly priced monitor/ controller????? *


----------



## Alex Kelly (Jun 16, 2011)

The C.A.P. works well I have never used the IGS system. I have seen people use sentinels and they worked just fine there are definately some other options out there though. Good Luck.


----------



## bob harris (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea..tough choice. It really depends on what you want the thing to do. Some control heat and humidity as well, some only co2...and they are all pricey.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm using a Sentinel CHHC-4 that controls co2, humidity, heating and cooling devices. You can find them on ebay for about $550, but if you only need to control co2 then definitely get one that controls co2 only.


----------



## Bezy (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea get a all in one, its better then buying everything seperatly. Sentienel's are pricey, but work great. CAP and Titan Controls are both decent brands too.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 16, 2011)

The dude at the hydro shop was putting the squeeze on ya.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 16, 2011)

Bezy said:


> Yea get a all in one, its better then buying everything seperatly. Sentienel's are pricey, but work great. CAP and Titan Controls are both decent brands too.


If he does decide to get the CHHC-4 I would recommend checking out a seller named BulkHydro. You would not believe what I went through to get this damn controller... bulkhydro is the perfect seller of this item.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 16, 2011)

Ge makes a ppm meter that is cheap and can be converted to the visual cap one for peanuts. Ge makes the cap ppm meters.


----------



## 907 (Jun 16, 2011)

Then take a look at Telaire CO2 monitors . All the hydro ones are telaires with there covers  Found mine on Craigslist with the controlled outlet for 120.00$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Automated-Products-CO2-monitor-w-PPM-sensor-/150597066384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231048de90 Thats if you like to throw your dollars
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/construction/103932-diy-wiring-telaire-co2-monitor.html Read this, it will show you how to do it all. Peace 907


----------



## DrFever (Jun 16, 2011)

like this one


----------



## crf450x (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the ppm-4 it works great and does what i need kicks the bottle on if ppm drops below 1450ppm and kicks off when its 1500ppm in room


----------



## poindexterous (Jun 17, 2011)

I have used various CO2 controllers and would strongly recommend avoiding any with the GE Telair units on them such as the CAP, I've had endless trouble with the three Telair units I've used, they froze up all the time. GE has actually discontinued those so you can't even replace them, not that I'd want to. The hydro store guy is 100% right. 

The IGS and Sentinel units are excellent and easily worth twice any Telaire based unit. My IGS has never failed me. If I bought a new unit tomorrow I'd buy a Sentinel, top quality. Make sure any unit you buy can be user calibrated, all eventually drift out of calibration, and the Telair's can't be user calibrated, they just become garbage.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 17, 2011)

poindexterous said:


> The IGS and Sentinel units are excellent and easily worth twice any Telaire based unit. My IGS has never failed me. If I bought a new unit tomorrow I'd buy a Sentinel, top quality. Make sure any unit you buy can be user calibrated, all eventually drift out of calibration, and the Telair's can't be user calibrated, they just become garbage.


The Sentinel is simple to calibrate. Just take it outside, press a button and presto, done deal.


----------



## Detroitgrower313 (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks guys. very helpfull.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 17, 2011)

for about the same price as a ppm4. look at the digigro coco. it has a much better sensor. the ppm4 uses a semiconductor based sniffer. pretty much all others use an NDIR sensor.

the telaire and cap units are very good if treated with care (they are all fragile). you can put together a calibration tank using your co2 regulator w/adaptor and a small bottle of nitrogen for less than 100 bucks.

I have had a telaire for 2 years and a digigro for 18 mos or so.

Be sure to remove them from your room if you vaporize sulpher. It has a bad effect on them.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 17, 2011)

mine is called coco or some shit. it cost me but it works. i bought it off ebay


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 17, 2011)

I got mine on ebay as well. pd close to 300 but I see them at 239 now.


----------

